# What Can I Do To Knock His Socks Off?



## Cherie

I want to hear it!! What do you guys LOVE or say "I wish my wife would ______________"

I'm not a prude, pretty much anything flies in bed...but do you have 'tips' or things that feel really good I could do? Looking to improve my techniques. 
What about non $exual things? What would you like to see more of?

Been married ten years and just want to keep things fun. :smthumbup:


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Submission. Rope bondage.

Cooking a nice dinner wearing only an apron, then serving it from under the table.

Drive in theater sex.


----------



## Cherie

WorkingOnMe said:


> Submission. Rope bondage.
> 
> Cooking a nice dinner wearing only an apron, then serving it from under the table.
> 
> Drive in theater sex.


Bondage/submission: Do
Dinner from under the table...NICE! WILL TRY!!! Fun idea. 
That would be fun, too. There's a drive in theater about an hour away. Maybe we should make a date!! Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## 38m3kids

If I were still happy in my situation.... 

Honestly just some flirting... Sexy Texts and/or pictures... Morning horseplay with a promise for later.... That always gives a guy something to look forward to. We are pretty simple creatures us dudes!


----------



## Cherie

38m3kids said:


> If I were still happy in my situation....
> 
> Honestly just some flirting... Sexy Texts and/or pictures... Morning horseplay with a promise for later.... That alaways give a guy something to look forward to. We are pretty simple creatures us dudes!


We do pictures/texts with dirty talk. Yesterday I played with some toys and sent him pics while doing  and was waiting when he got home. I DO Like the idea of playing with a promise for later. Never done that before - thought it would be 'rude' to give him blue balls?? LOL I thought blue balls were a big no no. Though I suppose if I played just a little in a friendly way and left him ready 'on purpose' it could be fun... 

Thanks for the suggestion!!


----------



## 38m3kids

_Yesterday I played with some toys and sent him pics while doing  and was waiting when he got home. I DO Like the idea of playing with a promise for later. Never done that before - thought it would be 'rude' to give him blue balls?? LOL I thought blue balls were a big no no. Though I suppose if I played just a little in a friendly way and left him ready 'on purpose' it could be fun... _ok... THAT would absolutely do it for me.... knowing you were doing that would drive me up the freakin wall!!! 

And for me personally, being a teased a little is a good thing.. Eventually I take it, and thats a good outcome for both! Your hubby is one lucky man!


----------



## nader

38m3kids said:


> If I were still happy in my situation....
> 
> Honestly just some flirting... Sexy Texts and/or pictures... Morning horseplay with a promise for later.... That always gives a guy something to look forward to. We are pretty simple creatures us dudes!


yeah, this is good.

Naughty texting in the day, telling him you can't wait to do certain things to him and then following through.. things like this are SO easy and make such a big difference!

if I *know* I'm going to get some when I come home, it makes me happier all day.


----------



## Soul

I'm not a guy, but my man loves it when I tell him to "f*ck me like a Wh*re" and act all sl*ty for him.


----------



## unbelievable

Meet him at the door wearing one of his dress shirts (maybe with a tie). Lead him to the shower and undress him. Slide into the shower with him. Bring a cold beer with you. Let him just relax while you clean, pamper, and pleasure him like he's the last guy on the face of the earth.


----------



## Cherie

38m3kids said:


> _Yesterday I played with some toys and sent him pics while doing  and was waiting when he got home. I DO Like the idea of playing with a promise for later. Never done that before - thought it would be 'rude' to give him blue balls?? LOL I thought blue balls were a big no no. Though I suppose if I played just a little in a friendly way and left him ready 'on purpose' it could be fun... _ok... THAT would absolutely do it for me.... knowing you were doing that would drive me up the freakin wall!!!
> 
> And for me personally, being a teased a little is a good thing.. Eventually I take it, and thats a good outcome for both! Your hubby is one lucky man!


Thanks! I try not to do it too often bc I don't want it to become old
hat. 




nader said:


> yeah, this is good.
> 
> Naughty texting in the day, telling him you can't wait to do certain things to him and then following through.. things like this are SO easy and make such a big difference!
> 
> if I *know* I'm going to get some when I come home, it makes me happier all day.



That Is A Good Point. Never thought if it that way before. Thanks!






Soul said:


> I'm not a guy, but my man loves it when I tell him to "f*ck me like a Wh*re" and act all sl*ty for him.



my hubby likes when I am ****ty, too! I've never been called a ***** but I bet if I asked him to **** me like one he would get A kick out of it! I'll Try It and let you know




unbelievable said:


> Meet him at the door wearing one of his dress shirts (maybe with a tie). Lead him to the shower and undress him. Slide into the shower with him. Bring a cold beer with you. Let him just relax while you clean, pamper, and pleasure him like he's the last guy on the face of the earth.


I like this, too! He is very picky about his time though so I may have to carve out some time or at least give him a heads up. Do you think this ruins it?


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Give him a razor and ask him to shave you. Then ask if you can return the favor. Don't forget to take advantage of the new smooth surface right after!


----------



## Cherie

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Yep. This about sums it up.
> 
> Put a chair right in front of the door. Have a can of whipped cream in your hand, and when he comes in, spray cover your tipples and special spot with it. Tell him tonight he's having dessert first.


Ooh! This is fun. There is a new alcoholic whip cream I hear is good. Will try!







WorkingOnMe said:


> Give him a razor and ask him to shave you. Then ask if you can return the favor. Don't forget to take advantage of the new smooth surface right after!


We are already hairless. Maybe I can ask him to shave my legs...


----------



## occasionallybaffled

Call me a girl, but I like when she serves breakfast in bed.


----------



## DanF

My wife served me a home made breakfast on the patio a while back while wearing lingerie.
It was difficult to eat.

She will come out of the bedroom sometimes nude and straddle me and we start kissing...

Today she asked me to come in the bedroom to show me something. She was naked...


----------



## Stonewall

Meet him at the door in a school girl outfit and ask him to help you with your homework!


----------



## Eagle441977

Next time you go to the mall or shopping find a quiet or out of the way dressing room. Take him inside to make out or for a quiet quickie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinnister

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Yep. This about sums it up.
> 
> Put a chair right in front of the door. Have a can of whipped cream in your hand, and when he comes in, spray cover your tipples and special spot with it. Tell him tonight he's having dessert first.


Classic varsity blues scene with Ali Larter and James Van der Beek.


----------



## couple

Guys love CUTE. Little things can be cute and guys will notice.

Now what not to do...

Being overly aggressive sexually is not cute and turns many guys off. Don't look like you are trying too hard - you don't need silly, contrived plots or ridiculous or complicated set up scenarios. And I don't want a girl to be sexually aggressive because it feels too masculine for me. Always make sure that you are making him feel like a man and in control. This might sound politically incorrect or old fashioned but the more he feels like a big man, the more turned on he will be.

Acting sl*tty can be a big turn on. There is a difference between acting sl*tty and being sexually aggressive. Cute and sl*tty are not necessarily in opposition to each other. Sl*tty sets a trap and lures him in and makes him feel like it's a little dangerous. Sorry if some might not like the word sl*tty and prefer sexy. My definition of sl*tty is a mix of sexy with enough dirty mixed in. Talking dirty is great too but don't go overboard with it and make sure you can still pass the cute test when you are talking dirty.

Good luck!


----------



## Maricha75

sinnister said:


> Classic varsity blues scene with Ali Larter and James Van der Beek.


Oh WOW! hubby and I were just talking about that last night....


----------



## Rocco

Take him to the gun range. Bring lunch to work. Anything that makes other guys in view say, " I wish my wife was like that".


----------



## sirdano

I always like being woke up with sex.


----------



## johnnycomelately

Beg him for hard anal sex.


----------



## sirdano

johnnycomelately said:


> Beg him for hard anal sex.


Ew a brown **** is gross....


----------



## johnnycomelately

sirdano said:


> Ew a brown **** is gross....


Hahahaha. We have regular anal sex and this has never happened. You have to know what you are doing.


----------



## be-man

Walk around nude before getting dressed, while putting on make up etc. Kiss him and then go get dressed. When he is in the shower stop by for a quick peek reassure him why you love him and promise some romance later...


----------



## The Renegade

couple said:


> Guys love CUTE. Little things can be cute and guys will notice.
> 
> Now what not to do...
> 
> Being overly aggressive sexually is not cute and turns many guys off. Don't look like you are trying too hard - you don't need silly, contrived plots or ridiculous or complicated set up scenarios. And I don't want a girl to be sexually aggressive because it feels too masculine for me. Always make sure that you are making him feel like a man and in control. This might sound politically incorrect or old fashioned but the more he feels like a big man, the more turned on he will be.
> 
> Acting sl*tty can be a big turn on. There is a difference between acting sl*tty and being sexually aggressive. Cute and sl*tty are not necessarily in opposition to each other. Sl*tty sets a trap and lures him in and makes him feel like it's a little dangerous. Sorry if some might not like the word sl*tty and prefer sexy. My definition of sl*tty is a mix of sexy with enough dirty mixed in. Talking dirty is great too but don't go overboard with it and make sure you can still pass the cute test when you are talking dirty.
> 
> Good luck!


YEEEEEEEAAAAAHHH! Cute and sexy is the key. I'm totally in line with sexual aggressiveness is a turn-off. 

Did you ever try to have a profile together as a couple on a dating site. Many couples do that without actually having the intention to meet anyone. Just makes the feel dirty/horny/boost their fantasy.

You can show off pictures together (anonymously, but people can see, which is a thrill for many couples).


----------



## southbound

Maricha75 said:


> Oh WOW! hubby and I were just talking about that last night....


If that doesn't "knock his socks off," take him to the ER and have him checked for signs of life!:rofl:


----------



## OhGeesh

*Make more money everything else is fine.*


----------



## geek down

A good BJ in a place thats not TOO safe... if you get my meaning..


----------



## MEM2020

Cherie,
One game that's really fun is called "better one, better two". 

You can play a "pleasure mapping" game. You do 2 different things he likes:
1. a light scratch up and down his spine (and say "better 1?")
2. medium pressure palm up and down his spine ("or better 2")

And he says better 1 (or better 2), and then he does some other pair of touches. He can also say "tied" if he really likes both. 

There are so many variations of:
- Pressure
- Speed
- Direction
- Location
- Body part you are using (finger tips, nails, palms, etc.)

This is a fun game and a nice way to learn how someone most likes to be touched. 

The other alternative is he gives you exactly the massage he wants you to give HIM. And right after he finishes you show you learned the lesson by echoing it back him. 

FYI: I consider myself very very skilled at this game after playing for 2 decades. Still my wife is the sensei. She is able to massage the very center of my palm with her fingers - and the ball of my foot with her fingers - and by doing EITHER of those things she can make me totally hard. Lots of nerves in your hands/feet so massaging someone elses hands and feet can be very erotic for them. 





Cherie said:


> I want to hear it!! What do you guys LOVE or say "I wish my wife would ______________"
> 
> I'm not a prude, pretty much anything flies in bed...but do you have 'tips' or things that feel really good I could do? Looking to improve my techniques.
> What about non $exual things? What would you like to see more of?
> 
> Been married ten years and just want to keep things fun. :smthumbup:


----------



## OhGeesh

MEM11363 said:


> Cherie,
> One game that's really fun is called "better one, better two".
> 
> You can play a "pleasure mapping" game. You do 2 different things he likes:
> 1. a light scratch up and down his spine (and say "better 1?")
> 2. medium pressure palm up and down his spine ("or better 2")
> 
> And he says better 1 (or better 2), and then he does some other pair of touches. He can also say "tied" if he really likes both.
> 
> There are so many variations of:
> - Pressure
> - Speed
> - Direction
> - Location
> - Body part you are using (finger tips, nails, palms, etc.)
> 
> This is a fun game and a nice way to learn how someone most likes to be touched.
> 
> The other alternative is he gives you exactly the massage he wants you to give HIM. And right after he finishes you show you learned the lesson by echoing it back him.
> 
> FYI: I consider myself very very skilled at this game after playing for 2 decades. Still my wife is the sensei. She is able to massage the very center of my palm with her fingers - and the ball of my foot with her fingers - and by doing EITHER of those things she can make me totally hard. Lots of nerves in your hands/feet so massaging someone elses hands and feet can be very erotic for them.


That's funny!! I always wonder when guys say that do they mean it? I don't get hard doing anything except watching XXX even then it's minimal at best.

I'm just not a visual guy and you have to touch to make it work always been that way except when in highschool...lol.


----------



## lost soul

wash the car, cut the grass, make him some nachos and give him $500 to buy sumthing on ebay


----------



## Blue Moon

When in doubt, Jennifer Anniston's line from Horrible Bosses says it best.

Suck his d*ck like you're mad at it.


----------



## MEM2020

This is the list of what gets me hard:
- Giving her a full body massage while she lies naked face down on the bed
- Having her give me one - especially rubbing the inside of my thighs
- As for the palm/foot thing - I never would have guessed she could get me hard that way
- Having her touch my nipples

And then all the obvious stuff.....




OhGeesh said:


> That's funny!! I always wonder when guys say that do they mean it? I don't get hard doing anything except watching XXX even then it's minimal at best.
> 
> I'm just not a visual guy and you have to touch to make it work always been that way except when in highschool...lol.


----------



## firebelly

couple said:


> Guys love CUTE. Little things can be cute and guys will notice.
> 
> Now what not to do...
> 
> Being overly aggressive sexually is not cute and turns many guys off. Don't look like you are trying too hard - you don't need silly, contrived plots or ridiculous or complicated set up scenarios. And I don't want a girl to be sexually aggressive because it feels too masculine for me. Always make sure that you are making him feel like a man and in control. This might sound politically incorrect or old fashioned but the more he feels like a big man, the more turned on he will be.
> 
> Acting sl*tty can be a big turn on. There is a difference between acting sl*tty and being sexually aggressive. Cute and sl*tty are not necessarily in opposition to each other. Sl*tty sets a trap and lures him in and makes him feel like it's a little dangerous. Sorry if some might not like the word sl*tty and prefer sexy. My definition of sl*tty is a mix of sexy with enough dirty mixed in. Talking dirty is great too but don't go overboard with it and make sure you can still pass the cute test when you are talking dirty.
> 
> Good luck!


Hm. I need more details on this. Seems like there's a fine line between sl*tty and sexually agressive. Can you illustrate? Would cute + sl*tty be W in school girl outfit telling you to F*ck me big daddy? Or is that crossing the line into off-putting agressive?


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

firebelly said:


> Hm. I need more details on this. Seems like there's a fine line between sl*tty and sexually agressive. Can you illustrate? Would cute + sl*tty be W in school girl outfit telling you to F*ck me big daddy? Or is that crossing the line into off-putting agressive?


Nope, I'd say that's about perfect. Which may be why that's such a fantasy for so many guys.


----------



## firebelly

Dr. Rockstar said:


> Nope, I'd say that's about perfect. Which may be why that's such a fantasy for so many guys.


This is actually very helpful. I think I've sensed that there IS a line that would be off-putting, but not sure where it is and may have been too tame for fear of crossing it.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

firebelly said:


> This is actually very helpful. I think I've sensed that there IS a line that would be off-putting, but not sure where it is and may have been too tame for fear of crossing it.


That depends on the man, and you know your man better than I do. Personally, as long as she's creative and she looks like she's having fun and not like she has to count brads in a Florida election, being too aggressive isn't really an issue for me.


----------



## firebelly

Yeah - wish I did know my man. In the middle of divorcing one who wanted me to dress up in school girl outfits but didn't want to have sex with me when I did, so my confidence in this arena is a bit off.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

firebelly said:


> Yeah - wish I did know my man. In the middle of divorcing one who wanted me to dress up in school girl outfits but didn't want to have sex with me when I did, so my confidence in this arena is a bit off.


Always go with the school girl outfit. When given the option, ALWAYS go with the school girl outfit.


----------



## firebelly

Dr. Rockstar said:


> Always go with the school girl outfit. When given the option, ALWAYS go with the school girl outfit.


Duly noted. :smthumbup:


----------

